# Where to buy lead shot or tiny steel ball bearings to build something?



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Your local firearms merchant should carry steel shot. Don't really keep on this but I am pretty sure that lead shot gun pellets were banned ages ago but maybe a neighbourly ******* still has a good supply on hand.

EDIT: Purchasing this through an arms dealer will probably put you on the CSIS terrorist list so best bet is still your local *******.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I bought steel shot at Canadian Tire (it was in the locked gun case). Not the cheapest but no questions. If you want to buy lots then I agree with the firearm dealer. It comes in bags.

How about crushed limestone - it has weight and is very fluid as long as it is dry. Even brick sand or pea gravel may work.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Your local firearms merchant should carry steel shot. Don't really keep on this but I am pretty sure that lead shot gun pellets were banned ages ago but maybe a neighbourly ******* still has a good supply on hand.
> 
> EDIT: Purchasing this through an arms dealer will probably put you on the CSIS terrorist list so best bet is still your local *******.


Lead shot has not been banned. It has been banned for the use of hunting waterfowl.

And no buying it from a licensed dealer will not put you on a terror list; I am not sure you even need an FAC to buy it.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Why not consider buying BB-Gun ammo? It is relatively cheap, requires no permit and is copper coated over the lead. That is if they still use lead in BBs. The copper coating makes them very slippery and they should flow well for the purpose you desire.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Mercury would be dangerous and I'm not sure you could walk into a store and buy it. BBs is a perfect idea actually!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Might also be an idea to check out a jewelry supply place. My partner uses steel shot for her tumblers to polish copper, gold and silver pieces. I don't know how relatively expensive or cheap it is but it is very tiny stuff and it sort of flows like quicksilver, which is perfect when you want to finish metal pieces. Might work quite well for your intended application.

The bigger cities, I'm sure, all have hard-core jeweler supply places, and there may well be a commercial concern doing online business.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> A water slosh pipe with PVC can be built for around $25 stuff from the plumbing store. This is a guess as in the US they build them for $20 US going that route.
> 
> Mine was made for free with PVC I got off of craigslist, and a friend had the glues to put it together.
> 
> ...


There was a fellow on CBC's Dragons Den last year looking for the Dragons to invest in his company that was manufacturing exactly what you are talking about, a water slosh pipe. 

I don't know if he has gone into production yet but you may want to check out the Dragon's Den website for leads. It may be cost/time effective to just buy one rather than build one.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------

